# Worner's rattler oil phoenix ariz?



## grendel67 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Is this a good bottle found in a box of junk at a estate sale I thought it was rather neat so kept it but don't know much about it clear 3 1/2 inches tall has raised letters that say WORNER'S RATTLER OIL PHOENIX ARIZ


----------



## botlguy (Dec 10, 2016)

It's a good bottle, keeping it depends on if you want to be a bottle collector.
Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2016)

I like it. Sounds like a keeper. LEON


----------



## sandchip (Dec 12, 2016)

Good looking bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice!  You don't often see actual snake oil bottles and I don't ever remember seeing that one.  For a product that's so heavily embedded in popular culture snake oil doesn't seem to have actually been very common.


----------



## grendel67 (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad you like it your right a lot of snake oil bottles out there. I only found limited info on this one looks like its a rare bottle to find in this size and with the Rattler oil embossed on it ,  I found the same bottle just sold at the 49er Bottle Jamboree for $500 . Not a bad find at all in a $10 box of stuff. Unfortunately I am not a bottle collector. I collect a lot of stuff already don't want to start another collection.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 16, 2016)

Putting it up on ebay will get you the most exposure, and very likely the best (highest) price.


----------

